# nossa short for nossa senhora



## usstriker

Is 'nossa' short for 'nossa senhora'?

'Nossa senhora' means 'oh my god'?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## machadinho

Sim. É uma interjeição muito comum no Brasil, mesmo entre ateus!  Nossa!


----------



## Istriano

It's like this:
Minha Nossa Senhora! ---> Minha Nossa! ---> Nossa!
(with Nossa Senhora! somewhere in between )

You can also say (or yell): Meu pai!


----------



## JotaPB

Também se pode dizer:
Virgem!
Ave!
Credo!
Senhor!
Misericória!
Cristo!

Ou ainda:
Pela caridade!
Pelas chagas!
Pelo manto!
Pela cruz!
Pelo (insira expressão religiosa aqui)

Onde eu moro, expressões como essa são cacoetes verbais na boca do povo (junto com "bexiga", "derrota", "condenado", "desgraça", e assemelhados)


----------



## anaczz

Sem esquecer de:

Pelo amor de Deus!
Virgem santa! ou Virgem santíssima!
Meu Deus!
Creio em Deus padre todo poderoso!
Jesus, Maria, José!


Obs.:  Minha Nossa Senhora (a Senhora é minha ou é nossa?) é tão comum, já funciona como se o nome da santa fosse "Nossa Senhora".


----------



## Vanda

And now we are heading for only ''nó'' short of ''nossa''.


----------



## uchi.m

Nossa Senhora literally means _Holy Mother_.

Nossa alone can be translated as _oh my _or_ oh boy._


----------



## usstriker

Muito obrigado!


----------



## usstriker

So 'Minha Nossa Senhora' means something like 'my our lady'? Why do they use both my and our?

And with 'lady' they refer to Mary (mother of Jesus)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## machadinho

Good question. I would say the entire phrase Nossa Senhora is a proper name, and it is to be taken as a unit. It is to that unit that minha is related; it is not part of that proper name. And, yes, Senhora does denote Maria, who is kind of a god too.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> And now we are heading for only ''nó'' short of ''nossa''.


I think this _nó!_ thing is very typical of the dialect spoken in Belo Horizonte, isn't it? Sometimes I hear people say _nu!_ too. Would that be a contraction of _nussa!_?


----------



## Vanda

Não tinha pensado no ''nuuu'', mas pode ser que seja isso mesmo que você disse.


----------



## JotaPB

Como o machadinho falou, o nome completo Nossa Senhora refere-se a mãe de Jesus. Ninguém no Brasil iria se referir a ela simplesmente por Senhora (lady). Em Portugal talvez seja mais comum (já ouvi pessoas dizendo "Senhora de Fátima", "Senhora do Almortão" e etc.), mas no Brasil não mesmo.
Outras combinações bem comuns são "Virgem Nossa Senhora" ou mesmo "Virgem Minha Nossa Senhora"


----------



## Vanda

Jota, aqui em BH temos uma avenida chamada Senhora do Carmo. E também uma cidade com este nome.


----------



## Jabir

There is also "vixe", which is short for "Virgem Maria"... at least in São Paulo...
nossa, nossa... assim você me mata!


----------



## usstriker

> I would say the entire phrase Nossa Senhora is a proper name, and it is to be taken as a unit. It is to that unit that minha is related; it is not part of that proper name. And, yes, Senhora does denote Maria, who is kind of a god too.



Minha = my
Nossa = our
Senhora = lady (referring to Mary, the mother of Jesus)

But 'Nossa Senhora' should be interpreted as one concept (our mother Mary). I still don't understand why they add 'minha'. It seems superfluous. I would say 'minha senhora' o 'nossa senhora'.


----------



## Vanda

Minha is only an emphasis in this case.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

usstriker said:


> I still don't understand why they add 'minha'.   It seems superfluous. I would say 'minha senhora' o 'nossa   senhora'.


_Minha _has the same function of _my _in _my God_! _Nossa_, in _Nossa Senhora_, is just part of her "name".

Meu [Deus]!
Minha [Nossa Senhora]!


Vanda said:


> Jota, aqui em BH temos uma avenida chamada Senhora do Carmo.


Vanda, que avenida é essa? Se for a que liga a Savassi ao bairro de Belvedere, o nome é na verdade avenida *Nossa *Senhora do Carmo.


----------

